# Clark's ketchup bottle



## RCO (Jul 30, 2012)

found this during my recent dive in gravenhurst , Ontario . it at first looked like a heniz ketchup bottle but its actually for another company and dates to 1920's - 30's . just trying to find some more information on the bottle and companies history as there isn't much around . saw another bottle on ebay for $ 10 , also trying to figure out if its a rare bottle or not .


----------



## RCO (Jul 30, 2012)

the bottle of the bottle where the clark's name is embossed .


----------



## RCO (Jul 30, 2012)

an old ad from the 1920's for clark's ketchup .


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2012)

> also trying to figure out if its a rare bottle or not .


 
 Hey Ryan,

 I think "rare" and ABM ketchups are mutually exclusive terms. Probably "uncommon" is the term to use, realistically.




From.

 The company was W. Clark Limited, Montreal. Their slogan was "Let the Clark Kitchens help you (W. Clark, Ltd.), Montreal, Canada." From. They also made Pork & Beans, spaghetti & sauce, canned soup, and potted meats, amongst others.

Henry Clark, son of William.


----------



## RCO (Aug 1, 2012)

i have heard of clarks foods before , think they still sell canned beans in grocery stores , didn't realise this bottle was one of there or that they had been around for that long . don't think any ketchup bottle could be that rare as they were all throw out after one use and lying in older dumps . i find heinz bottles all the time but never for other companies .


----------

